# Northeast Ohio Sportsman's Show



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

While looking up the boat show in Niles I also found this,

2/29 - 3/2 

Northeast Ohio Sportsman's Show

Friday: 3 p.m. - 9 p.m.
Saturday: 10 a.m. - 8 p.m.
Sunday: 10 a.m. - 5 p.m.
Info Line: 330-544-8951

This is also at the Eastwood Mall Expo Center in Niles.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i went to i last year and was really disappointed. not real sure if ill go or not this year. might if its only 5 bucks. go get a $4.00 hot dog and walk around for a bit.lol.

i will be hitting the boat show.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I thought the show in Niles last year was better than the Sportmans show at the IX center. The only thing I didn't like about the Niles show was that they didn't have any Ginsu Knife or Wonder Mop demonstrations!


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

> I thought the show in Niles last year was better than the Sportmans show at the IX center. The only thing I didn't like about the Niles show was that they didn't have and Ginsu Knife or Wonder Mop demonstrations!


dude, how can you leave out Twiggy the water skiing squirrel


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

My Bad!! What about the wrestling bear....


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

IMHO- hands down the best fishing related show I have been too.

I like junk- more junk- and $20 stuff 'em full plastics grabbers.

If this is your kinda gig- youll be there!!!!

There a guy from who knows where with plastics he pours from all the old Bass Pro molds- they are awesome!!! I won a ladue event with his big worms!
http://www.dobass.com/lado72906/QUAL5.html

Don't miss this one- I'll wrestle with you instead of the bear Parma... 

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I think I read on here somewhere that you're back resembles a rabid Grizzly! It's a date, how about one of your famous $1 bets at the trout pond??

AND... I remember that tournament well!! Stupid line snapped on a 3+lb'er that might of gotten us wood!! We did get 1st outta money with 4 fish, plus "WINNERS OF THIS EVENTS BIGBASS HOLD"!!!


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

ParmaBass said:


> It's a date, how about one of your famous $1 bets at the trout pond??


I watched this contest at last years show and if I remember right the trout won. :S


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, the 1/16" piece of pork rind they had on the hooks wasn't producing many Trout last year!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

You better watch it- I got some serious practice in the last days of the Cleveland show in 07'- I learned the ultimate trout pond secret...!# 

Wheres Erie when you need him... :T 

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i'll be at the show... the tournament we had last year was pretty good. Marcia just couldn't hang....


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm sad we won't be there this year. Marcia is going to be in New York doing tank seminars at an outdoors expo and I made plans to go to the Arnold Classic in Columbus that weekend.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I was considering driving up from columbus to the show maybe not such a good idea?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Look at the dates on those posts.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

LOl real observant this is the one im considering going to anyone been to it and what did you thionk of it. http://www.ohiosportsmanshow.com/


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

dude i went and it was ok. not all that fancy except for the hand dryers that could skin a camel.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I live to fish the trout pond season.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

If your talking about the Sportsman show in Niles, you have the wrong dates, it is on 3/6, 3/7, and 3/8.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

guppygill said:


> If your talking about the Sportsman show in Niles, you have the wrong dates, it is on 3/6, 3/7, and 3/8.


the reason the dates are wrong is because they are the dates from the 2008 show. it is 2009 now. check the date of the first post.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Darn, I fall for that every time


----------

